# Is The Family International legit?



## SynodOfDort (Sep 14, 2013)

Does anybody know whether or not The Family International is a legit denomination? Their Statement of Faith appeared to also take a semi-Reformed stance on salvation by grace... But a quick Google search brings them up as a cult. Any light on the subject would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Edward (Sep 14, 2013)

Cult.

This was all I needed to read:

"The Family International (TFI), formed as the Children of God (COG) " 

I think they called it 'Flirty Fishing' back when I was in college. Also referred to by others as 'Hooking for Jesus'.


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 14, 2013)

Old Moses David is still kicking around? I thought he disappeared after his son turned on him and exposed all the sicko stuff they were up to a long time ago...


----------



## SynodOfDort (Sep 15, 2013)

Edward said:


> Cult.
> 
> This was all I needed to read:
> 
> ...



Yikes! That doesn't sound awfully Reformed to me....


----------



## SynodOfDort (Sep 15, 2013)

Mushroom said:


> Old Moses David is still kicking around? I thought he disappeared after his son turned on him and exposed all the sicko stuff they were up to a long time ago...



Moses? I'm lost here....


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 15, 2013)

SynodOfDort said:


> Mushroom said:
> 
> 
> > Old Moses David is still kicking around? I thought he disappeared after his son turned on him and exposed all the sicko stuff they were up to a long time ago...
> ...


You'd have to know a little about the Children of God cult, which my eldest brother was involved with somewhat way back in the early '70's, to know the significance of that name.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 15, 2013)

Synod:

Please fix your signature block as soon as possible, as per the instructions provided by following the link under my name, below.

We like to know who we're talking to.

And welcome aboard.

By the way, David Berg, founder of the Children of God, died in 1994.


----------



## Edward (Sep 15, 2013)

SynodOfDort said:


> Moses? I'm lost here....



Moses David was the best known alias of David Berg, the defrocked CMA preacher who founded the cult.


----------



## SynodOfDort (Sep 16, 2013)

Wayne said:


> Synod:
> 
> Please fix your signature block as soon as possible, as per the instructions provided by following the link under my name, below.
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Curt (Sep 17, 2013)

Here in Europe they have been undergoing a destabilization for a least a couple of years. They claim that "flirty fishing" is a thing of the past and they are no longer required to live in communal situations. Theologically, I don't know what changes may be occurring.


----------



## Zach (Sep 17, 2013)

Their Wikipedia page is scary. Definitely a cult.


----------



## Edward (Sep 17, 2013)

Curt said:


> Here in Europe they have been undergoing a destabilization for a least a couple of years. They claim that "flirty fishing" is a thing of the past and they are no longer required to live in communal situations. Theologically, I don't know what changes may be occurring.



The burden is on them at this point. It's going to take more than a name change and some self serving statements before they can be considered brothers and sisters in the faith.


----------

